# *.exe is not a valid win32 application



## anarcaek (Jan 30, 2008)

All of a sudden, i opened today my PC and neither Kapsersky nor Zonalarm loaded in start-up. I tried to run these two programs by myself but the same message pop-up: "zlclient.exe is not a valid Win32 appliction" and "avp.exe ...." I tried then some other programs to run, and everything is ok. BUT, every program that is related with viruses, spyware and so DOES NOT RUN!!! So, the same message (valid win32 application) poped up for Spybot S&D and Spyware doctor too! Is it accidentaly that these programs do not run? I don't think so.... I start-up with win98(2nd boot) and run kaspersky from there. It did not find anything. Also, i searched for mysterious loads from msconfig and other start-ups or loads....and found nothing. i have never seen something like that. The classical problems are usually handled the ways i tried, but what is this? It's something that disarms all the defenses i have got (anti-virus or anti-spyware programs). All the protection is out of function!

And guess what...Safe mode is off the game: As soon as it loads the .sys files it restarts by itself!
System restore does nothing at all. It works, but identifies says that nothing has changed.

Oh, and hijackthis also faces the same problem (not valid win32 appl.)!!!


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TSF!

Sounds like you have the latest Bagle infection in your system.

Please follow the instructions in this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

User has posted, and is being assisted in the HijackThis section.


----------

